# Ed Parker Clips???



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Aug 12, 2006)

I am looking to get some clips of Mr Parker (or any other of the top instructors) in motion.  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## KempoShaun (Aug 12, 2006)

go to youtube.com and type in "Ed Parker"  :supcool:


----------



## Kalicombat (Aug 19, 2006)

The best resource for clips of EPAK instructors, and a few clip of SGM Parker can be found at http://ikenpo.com/at_the_movies.html

This site is the brain-child of dedicated kenpo practitioner, and all-around great guy, Jason Bugg. Check it out. I found that putting a face and movement with some of the names in kenpo to be quite interesting. 

Gary C.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 22, 2006)

Saw this on KenpoNet, figured I'd bring it here

http://www.kenpohomestudycourse.com/kenpo/videos.htm


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 22, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:
			
		

> Saw this on KenpoNet, figured I'd bring it here
> 
> http://www.kenpohomestudycourse.com/kenpo/videos.htm



Damn!  Vic LeRoux sure has gotten gray!   rofl!  Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Aug 29, 2006)

Also - http://www.edparkertribute.com

Currently 12 videos of SGM Parker up...with a LOT more to come.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 30, 2006)

An excellent website. My thanks to Mr. Sullivan and LeRoux for putting it up.


----------



## NOZR1 (Aug 30, 2006)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> I am looking to get some clips of Mr Parker (or any other of the top instructors) in motion. Can anyone help me out?


 
There are a few of Paul Mills on the AKKI site... http://www.akki.com/_videos/index.htm
The Speed Clip on the top left is pretty cool. :supcool:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 30, 2006)

NOZR1 said:
			
		

> There are a few of Paul Mills on the AKKI site... http://www.akki.com/_videos/index.htm
> The Speed Clip on the top left is pretty cool. :supcool:


 
He said TOP instructors. 

Just kidding, good stuff and that speed clip is one of the better clips available on the net.


----------

